# Snow Blower Recommendations



## jadm (Jun 13, 2009)

I know it is not the season to be asking this question but, depending on what I find, I am looking to maybe get one at a lower price this time of year.

Looking for one with auger blades.  (We have a long drive way and sidewalks to clear.)  Current blower gets bogged down in anything over 6" of snow and hates wet snow.

Have researched Toro, Simplicity, Snapper and Craftsman  - both with gears - self propelled- and without.  

Width up to 26 - 28".

User friendly - something a 13 year old boy can handle safely. (Or that his mother will feel comfortable with him using. :ahhh: )

Quiet - if that is possible,,,,

Wondering what others here use and why?  

Pros and cons of different models.

Thanks for your ideas.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jun 13, 2009)

We get heavy wet snow.  10 hp/two stage works well especially when you hit the plow drifts.  I've used the MTD for 12 years.  As long as you brush it off and keep it under a roof, it works well.  I like the electric start as well.  It is anything but quiet and definitely a basic machine but gets the job done.


----------



## Gooserider (Jun 13, 2009)

Definitely a two-stage machine, IMHO you don't need one of the tracked models, as the wheel-drive units will do for any but the worst of conditions.  I am also a big fan of the older Arien's units - I don't like ANYBODY's new machines, as IMHO they have put excessive numbers of convenience gadgets on them that are little more than problems waiting to happen...  I want a hand-crank chute control with push the top manual deflection scoop, none of this plastic joystick stuff.  Electric start is nice, but frankly I've never really used mine.

However, regardless of the machine, I think the BIGGEST single improvement one can make is to add a "Clarence Kit" this is essentially a set of rubber flaps that go on the tips of the second stage impeller to fill the gap between the impeller and the housing.  Closing the gap makes the impeller more effective both by eliminating "alternative paths" and by effectively increasing the diameter and tip speed of the impeller. It makes a tremendous improvement in performance - I added 5-10 feet of height and distance when throwing dry snow, and throw the heavy wet "cement snow" like I used to throw dry stuff before putting on the kit...  It also cuts down on clogs by 80-90% or more, as there is much more air getting blown through the machine and less space for slush to pack into. It is a bit of a PITA to install, but well worth the effort - I've seldom had as big an improvement in a machine's performance - and it's relatively cheap as well...

Gooserider


----------



## jadm (Jun 13, 2009)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> Definitely a two-stage machine, IMHO you don't need one of the tracked models, as the wheel-drive units will do for any but the worst of conditions.  I am also a big fan of the older Arien's units - I don't like ANYBODY's new machines, as IMHO they have put excessive numbers of convenience gadgets on them that are little more than problems waiting to happen...  I want a hand-crank chute control with push the top manual deflection scoop, none of this plastic joystick stuff.  Electric start is nice, but frankly I've never really used mine.
> 
> 
> Gooserider



I have never heard of the Arien brand before.  How does it compare to the brands I mentioned?  

I agree with your comments on newer models of ANYTHING these days for the same reasons you stated but finding a good used snow blower that will be reliable without knowing the previous owner is not something I want to venture into.....Too many unknowns.  Just want a reliable - trouble free machine that works like it is supposed to FOREVER.....Is that too much to ask?  

Thanks for the info. on the impeller kit.  Definitely something I will look into once I decide what to do about a snowblower.


----------



## jadm (Jun 13, 2009)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> We get heavy wet snow.  10 hp/two stage works well especially when you hit the plow drifts.  I've used the MTD for 12 years.  As long as you brush it off and keep it under a roof, it works well.  I like the electric start as well.  It is anything but quiet and definitely a basic machine but gets the job done.




Another brand I have never heard of.  Will have to do some research on it too.  It comes from a company that sure has been around for awhile.  Wondering if their new machines are as durable as their older ones are????


----------



## Gooserider (Jun 13, 2009)

Ariens (the "s" is part of the name) is one of the oldest companies in the snowblower business - they started building machines back in the 40's or 50's as I recall. This site has a pretty decent history on the company in the 60's - 70's 

Simplicity and Toro also have good reputations, though I did not like the control setup on the Toro that I owned once...  Craftsman is built by somebody else, like all K-mart / Sears product lines, usually to a low budget spec, I would not go there.  MTD is another company with very mixed reputation, they have purchased many different outfits and make machines under a bunch of different names, often with a tendency towards being high in plastic content and light on quality...

Remember that in most areas, snowblowers don't actually see all that much use, so they will last a LONG time, even with relatively little maintainance.  They are also pretty simple machines without a lot to break.  FWIW my current machine is an Ariens of uncertain model, but probably built in 1977 or 78...  It essentially runs as good today as the day it was made - the engine uses a bit of oil, but it still starts first or second pull.  All the mechanical parts are still in good shape, though I have had to replace a couple of wear items (that might have been original!)

I purchased my machine through my local OPE repair shop, who isn't a dealer for any particular brand - this can be a good source for older machines that have had at least some level of going through and upkeep.

At any rate, I would not be overly hesitant about purchasing a used Ariens or Toro - see if the machine looks to be in good shape overall, start it up, go through the gears, etc. and if it runs OK, you should be fine...

Gooserider


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jun 13, 2009)

MTD is the generic low end machine maker that gets rebranded by many.  I agree that the new ones with the cheap gimicky features are likely to be more trouble prone.  Even my older one has a crude underbuilt handcrank.  This crank and the chute are the reason to keep it brushed off and at least under a roof.  The electric start means you can run her hard and put her away wet and not have to pay for it the next time you use it which might be months away.  If you can keep it in the garage that gets/stays above freezing, you avoid a lot of hassle as well.  I am also a big fan of older equipment in general, my JD lawn mower and Ford tractor are both almost as old as I am, but the 10hp MTD is a very common machine, gets the job done, is available everywhere and quite frankly isn't going to get that many hours put on it.


----------



## jadm (Jun 13, 2009)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> Ariens (the "s" is part of the name) is one of the oldest companies in the snowblower business - they started building machines back in the 40's or 50's as I recall. This site has a pretty decent history on the company in the 60's - 70's
> 
> 
> Gooserider



Found a shop 5 min. from my house that sells Ariens.  THey are not a well know brand out here yet but he said they are big out East.  HE has one 624E left that he will sell to me for $799.00.  Won't get any more until the fall and they will be pricier. 

Have done comparisons on line and his model seems to be adequate to my needs.  6 HP and a 24" 'cut' - auto. start.  Pretty basic.  Will check it out on Monday and ask if he will install the impeller kit you recommended - not something I want to try on my own.....

The Toros that were comparable were pricier.

One concern I have is that the engine in the Ariens is a Tum.  (I am not going to attempt spelling it all out because I  know I can't...) and a repair shop I frequently call with questions said they aren't in business anymore.  I am not sure if that is true or not and will have do some more research.  Toro has the Briggs and Stratton engine and they are still around.....but in today's market who knows how long for.... 

One other concern I have is safety since my 12 year old son - soon to be 13 years old - will be using it a lot on our house and neighbors' houses.   Afraid of him getting a hand mangled in the blades.....Would you feel comfortable with someone his age using one?   (He has been using our lawn mower for several years on his own and is pretty good with machines but I still worry when moving up to something new...) :ahhh:


----------



## Gooserider (Jun 13, 2009)

perplexed said:
			
		

> Gooserider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want to go new, that sounds like a reasonable approach...  

Ariens did use Tecumseh (usually referred to as "Tec") engines on their machines, and Tec has gone out of business, however I would not let it be a major concern, as the company was bought out, and the new ownership has promised to maintain parts availability (and if they don't there are lots of aftermarket suppliers that will) - these engines tend to be pretty reliable and solid anyways, just change the oil at the end of every season, and don't let the carb sit for extended periods full of gas (I run my carb out after every use)  If you give them that minimal level of care they will last for years...  Tec and B&S;were the two big names in US made OPE engines, just about everyone used one or the other, so parts are readily available, and any decent shop will have plenty of expertise in fixing them...  Even if it does break, the worst case scenario is that you might have to repower with any one of a dozen or so different engines - pretty much any horizontal crank engine in that size range will be a direct bolt in replacement.  (HF is currently selling a 6hp "china clone" engine for about $100, so we aren't talking big bucks here either) - I would say a person owning a Tec engine OPE machine is in no worse shape than someone owning a G(overnment) M(otors) car...

As to safety, I started using my parent's snowblower when I was in Jr. High, and it had a lot fewer safety interlocks than the new machines...  Yes snowblowers are dangerous, but so is any OPE.  People that get hurt with snowblowers are ones that due "dumb stuff" with them, like trying to clear clogs with their hands and not waiting for the machine to stop...  Most machines come with a "snow-stick" plastic tool to clear jams with - USE IT!  You are the only one that can judge your kid's strength and skill level, but if he can use a lawnmower safely, he should be able to handle a snowblower from a safety standpoint.  Note though, that it can take more muscle to control a snowblower - it's a heavier machine that takes a bit more "oomph" to horse around turns and so forth.  The other item that might be an issue depending on your neighborhood is that you may need to deal with traffic when clearing the end of driveway (EOD) snow deposits, something that you don't usually need to worry about with a lawn mower.

Gooserider


----------



## jadm (Jun 13, 2009)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> perplexed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gooserider (Jun 13, 2009)

One other site that is really good on snowblower and other such OPE stuff is  "The Best Snowblower and Lawnmower Forum" - all sorts of info on there if you use the search function.

Gooserider


----------



## mayhem (Jun 14, 2009)

I borrowed my company's 5 year old craftsman 10hp, 28" 2 stage blower last year to clear my path that had just gotten ahead of me.  It was a real comedy of errors trying to do the job.  The chute kept binding up on the plastic worm gear every time I tried to adjust it, the cutting edge kept riding up over the top of the snow and just did a lousy job.  Too much plstic, too light, too chintzy.

Got myself an old fixer upper Ariens 824 (8hp, 24") at the tail end of winter and got it running before the snow was gone and it wasn't even funny the difference it made.  Sucker weighs close to 300lb and it cuts right into the snow, even the terminus I left with my plow and it just started tossing it like nobody's business.  Only plastic on it is the gas tank.

Ariens is a real premium brand snowblower.  Take care of it as Goose suggests and it wont let you down.  Very reliable, well made and effective.  

Your son should be fine, but I'd say do it with him a couple times to be sure he's able to deal with it properly.  Make sure he knows to respect the auger and chute...and use the tool to clear it out.


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a Simplicity 9.5 hp. It's a real nice machine. I'd say the things I'd definitley want in a snowblower would be...

Briggs/Stratton engine, it's an OHV and quieter.

Cast Iron auger housing.

Remote steering, mine has a hand switch that allows me to disengage one drive wheel, making turning around easier. (there are other systems that are out there to help with steering the big machines)

And definitley a headlight, I wouldn't want to be without my light.

Oh, my electric start feature is awesome too, it cranks that bad boy over real easy.

Also, make sure there are grease fittings present on the machine for lubing the auger shaft.


----------



## Later (Jun 14, 2009)

As far as I am concerned the John Deere 1128DDE is the best blower made. The big wheels do not climb up on heavy wet snow like some tracked units do, and don't need chains. I bought mine 5 years ago to replace a 1974 John Deere that needed engine work (low compression) and we bought a new house with a bigger driveway. The machine handles 24" of  snow in second gear, I drop to first if it's wet.


----------



## d.n.f. (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a Honda with tracks.  I find it throws wet snow very well.  Way better than my neighbours Craftsman, Yammy, and Arlens (sp).  I had an Arlens (wheeled) and it bogged down in 30cm of wet even though it had more hp than my Honda.  
I do find if you spray the chute with silicon it really helps.

I would have no problem buying another Honda.  The thing will even climb stairs.


----------



## Gooserider (Jun 15, 2009)

d.n.f. said:
			
		

> I have a Honda with tracks.  I find it throws wet snow very well.  Way better than my neighbours Craftsman, Yammy, and Arlens (sp).  I had an Arlens (wheeled) and it bogged down in 30cm of wet even though it had more hp than my Honda.
> I do find if you spray the chute with silicon it really helps.
> 
> I would have no problem buying another Honda.  The thing will even climb stairs.



I am not terribly surprised your Ariens bogged in that heavy an amount of wet snow, especially if it was stock...  Note my recomendation for a "Clarence Kit" very early in this thread - with the kit I'm willing to bet it wouldn't bog, as I know what installing the kit did on my Ariens...  (On "The Worlds Best Snowblower and Lawnmower Forum" that I also mentioned previously, EVERY person that reported trying it liked the results, including some users that were in the snowmoving business... It is one of the most enthusiastically reccomended products I've ever encountered)  

My feeling is that if you are in an area that gets a lot of frequent, heavy snow then the track machines are probably worth it. They are also good for "problem" drives, i.e. steep, gravel, etc...  However they are more expensive, somewhat more upkeep and repair intensive, and at least by some accounts a bit harder to operate and / or move around.  They also seem like serious overkill for those of us that mostly get light to moderate storms, and not a huge number of them.  For most of us I don't think a track machine is worth the extra expense and hassles, as a wheel machine (with a Clarence Kit) will do the job as well.

Gooserider


----------



## d.n.f. (Jun 16, 2009)

Gooserider I would agree with you.  My previous house had a steep driveway so I needed the tracks.  Plus we get fifty fifty wet/dry snow with sometimes very large dumps (last winter we got 1m over 48 hours).  Other times it is 1cm.  The track machine is harder to turn.  And now my driveway is long and level.

I still love my Honda though.  Extra maintenance on the tracks is minor in my opinion.  But it does cost more to buy.


----------



## Gooserider (Jun 17, 2009)

d.n.f. said:
			
		

> Gooserider I would agree with you.  My previous house had a steep driveway so I needed the tracks.  Plus we get fifty fifty wet/dry snow with sometimes very large dumps (last winter we got 1m over 48 hours).  Other times it is 1cm.  The track machine is harder to turn.  And now my driveway is long and level.
> 
> I still love my Honda though.  Extra maintenance on the tracks is minor in my opinion.  But it does cost more to buy.



Well I figure close to zero on the wheels - check the tire pressure once a year or so, and thats about it...  The machine has a hand full of grease fittings that each need a hit, but that is minimal...  I don't know just what extra maintainance is involved with the tracks, but what I've gathered is that they have more points of failure due to having a more complex transmission, and if something in the tranny lets go, it gets REAL expensive...

A wheel unit tranny is incredibly simple, and the only real replacement part is the friction disk every few years, which is under $20...

Gooserider


----------



## d.n.f. (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah your right.  I am going to remove the tracks and install skis.  Will be like a pushmower.  Pushblower.  

At least the Ariens had heated grips.  Those were real nice.


----------



## dvellone (Jun 18, 2009)

I've been using the honda hs1132 for several years here in the western adirondacks where we get considerable snowfall and I don't have a lot of good to say about it.
Honda motors start easily and reliably, run beautifully and have among the lowest emissions, but honda equipment is also expensive. The 1132 is around 3k I believe. Parts are also expensive. This particular model with tracks is difficult to turn making a cleaning route with several turns a chore for someone who might find it a bit challenging to bull the machine around. My wife would have a tough time clearing our drive. I've had icing issue with the carb - as have others with this same unit- and honda did issue a bulletin and de-icing kit to address the issue...my expense of course as honda doesn't have the same reliability with customer support as they do with their engine reliability. For the price tag the machine just doesn't impress. Ariens can offer the same features and performance less investment.


----------



## iceman (Jun 18, 2009)

d.n.f. said:
			
		

> I have a Honda with tracks.  I find it throws wet snow very well.  Way better than my neighbours Craftsman, Yammy, and Arlens (sp).  I had an Arlens (wheeled) and it bogged down in 30cm of wet even though it had more hp than my Honda.
> I do find if you spray the chute with silicon it really helps.
> 
> I would have no problem buying another Honda.  The thing will even climb stairs.




YES i second the honda!!
I have one with tracks and it IS THE BEST HANDS DOWN!
all my friends just drool at how quiet it is and how much farther it throws than there ariens
http://honda.ca/HPower/Models/ModelOverview?L=E&Type=SnowBlowers&Series=HS928&Model=HS928TCD
this is my baby!!  7 years going strong


----------



## iceman (Jun 18, 2009)

dvellone said:
			
		

> I've been using the honda hs1132 for several years here in the western adirondacks where we get considerable snowfall and I don't have a lot of good to say about it.
> Honda motors start easily and reliably, run beautifully and have among the lowest emissions, but honda equipment is also expensive. The 1132 is around 3k I believe. Parts are also expensive. This particular model with tracks is difficult to turn making a cleaning route with several turns a chore for someone who might find it a bit challenging to bull the machine around. My wife would have a tough time clearing our drive. I've had icing issue with the carb - as have others with this same unit- and honda did issue a bulletin and de-icing kit to address the issue...my expense of course as honda doesn't have the same reliability with customer support as they do with their engine reliability. For the price tag the machine just doesn't impress. Ariens can offer the same features and performance less investment.




i never had the icing issues and yes wheels turn easier ....
but i must say i drove about 10-12 hrs roundtrip for my honda as it was  fron CANADA which has more features than the american  version... and here in the US ity was 2300 new but up north at the time the currency rate was 1.63 to 1.00 so it was only 1700 us dollars maybe less..
however i am gonna get another small one on wheels as i have moved and would really like to only use bIG bABY FOR 6 INCHES OR MORE...

 FOR THE RECORD THOUGH IT WAS GONNA BE EITHER HONDA OR ARIENS 1332 PROFEESIONAL SERIES


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 18, 2009)

We have an Ariens 2 stage and a Toro 2 cycle single stage.
You can't use a single stage on gravel.  We use it for the deck, but that's another story.  It's surprisingly powerful, but I don't think it would do a driveway plug too well.
I think my Ariens is 24" and we have a 400 foot driveway with a big turnaround for the 3 car garage.
It gets the job done, but of course is tedious at times since the small snows take just about as long as the big ones.


I'm gonna check out that Clarence Kit-sounds interesting.

Anybody hear about some aftermarket ones, 'cause I don't think Ariens sells them.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jun 18, 2009)

iceman said:
			
		

> ity was 2300 new but up north at the time the currency rate was 1.63 to 1.00 so it was only 1700 us dollars maybe less..



That is a lot o bones for a snowblower.  The difference between that and an $800 10 hp 2-stage mtd would buy a lot of things that would make one's life a lot easier.  While not the most elegant snow removal solution, it has no problem with Syracuse winters/plow drifts and it will last a long time if kept in the garage.


----------



## woodsman23 (Jun 18, 2009)

Just hire the snow removal out to a kid in the hood... at 2300 + for a snow blower WTF your kidding me right!!. A simple MTD will do all thats needed for 400 bucks.


----------



## iceman (Jun 19, 2009)

it was 2300 here for half the snowblower the rate in canada made it worth the drive .. as i saved a sh!!t load of money for more machine...
at the time my driveway was over a 100 ft long and snow could only go forward the first 60 ... so i wanted one that throws snow very far  and the is no snowblower that throws like hondas.... ( maybe now there is)  also the driveway had a decent incline... now i can throw left or right but still have a big driveway... i also cut a path around the side of my house ... to my wood pile and any other place ( over the gravel in the back yard up on the deck and so forth) most people are spending 1000-1400 for the same size outta a big box store... the money i spent was well worth it... the ariens i was looking at the 1332 pro was 2300 as well ..... i am glad you guys were able to spend less but i wasn't  however it is a hell of a machine...... it does not bogg down in 14 inches of wet snow.... i could probably make it by trying to move at full speed forward but who  knows ... 
by the way 1700 was rounded up and included everything  (food, gas tolls so forth)

where do you find an mtd NEW for 400 around here any decent snowblower starts at 1000 and up ( in a comparable size) even the mtds, troybilt etc are not 400


----------



## dvellone (Jun 19, 2009)

Just like most equipment what you spend on your snowthrower is proportional to the type of use you expect to put to. Personally, I went for the honda 1132 because I wanted a "lifetime" machine with great reliability, and a lot of muscle to move a large quantity of snow from a longer than usual driveway.

If you don't live in a "snowbelt" and have a relatively small amount of area to clear you can get away with spending a lot less. But if you'll demand a lot from the machine and expect to get good use from it for years to come - or just want a machine that you'll rely on for many years with very few problems you might have to spend a little more. Maybe not as much as a honda but not a whole lot less.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jun 19, 2009)

iceman said:
			
		

> where do you find an mtd NEW for 400 around here any decent snowblower starts at 1000 and up ( in a comparable size) even the mtds, troybilt etc are not 400



I paid $800 for my 10hp 2 stage electric start mtd 2 years ago at Mr Seconds.  A friend of mine bought the yellow version of the same blower at Home Depot for $750.  Both were sales and the display models.  They usually seem to be in the $1000 - $1100 range.  Again, it is a basic dumb machine not built anything like my decades old JD or Ford tractors, but it blows a lot of snow and goes right through the plow drifts in the limited number of hours that it actually is used each year.


----------



## iceman (Jun 19, 2009)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohh okkk  .... over here we get snow but i would say a lot times it can be wet ...
i had a craftsman before and it bogged down bad in a heavy snowstorm (already 10") and it threw snow about 10 ft forward..... in my 100 ft long driveway... needless to say it died it was 8 yrs old  and i never wanted to experience that feeling again   we got about 20inches in 8 hrs  and my snowblower died ......ever since then it has been honda throwing about 40 ft....


^^^^^  I didnt pay 2300 .... the rate in canada at the time was $1 us = $1.61 canadian thats why i got it up there to save money so i didnt have to pay $2300 here in the US for a stripped down version


----------



## woodsman23 (Jun 20, 2009)

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/grd/1223641673.html     don't get no cheaper than this and you could buy 20 of them and be ahead...


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jun 20, 2009)

iceman said:
			
		

> SolarAndWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honda makes great equipment in general and I don't ever seem to mind having better tools in the long run.  It's that initial sting that hurts.  Anyone who tries to use the smaller blowers around here seems to end up either blowing every hour during the storms or getting a plow contract.  I don't have any of those problems with the 10 horse.


----------



## iceman (Jun 20, 2009)

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> http://buffalo.craigslist.org/grd/1223641673.html     don't get no cheaper than this and you could buy 20 of them and be ahead...



lol good find with that clarence kit i could make it work....  at my house now.... but only for the driveway not the backyard stuff


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey iceman, SolarandWood is from Syracuse!
He knows of what he speaks when he talks snow.
(I lived in Oswego for a while.)


----------



## Joey Jones (Jun 26, 2009)

The older Toro's were nice machines. I bought an 8 HP 24" cut Powershift model in 1987 and the thing never let me down. I did pay close to $1100 but the thing was still running 17 years later. I was able to replace worn cables and belts myself. Tinker with the carburator and I even took apart the gear box when it developed a leak; resealed it and it was fine.  I sold it for $350... 3 years ago and bought an Ariens Pro 9 HP with 30" cut. 

The Pro model has larger tires, clutch and a cast iron gearbox, while the new ones have an aluminum gear box. I paid $1475 for this thing and have had many small problems with it, i.e., drive belt slipping off from winter to summer (this happened twice)...requiring the machine to be up ended and the drive belt access plate removed. I finally had to drill a new hole in the drive tension belt pulley rod to keep the belt on the machine. I say minor problems because I'm a bit handy, but these problems always occured when there was 20" of snow in the yard.

Another problem with the Ariens is that the auger blades are notched instead of smooth like on the Toro. Being notched they are very prone to catching the edge of low walkways or other obstacles and breaking the shear-pins. This has happened twice in 3 years. I always keep a bunch of shear pins on hand. My Toro never broke a shear-pin in 17 years.

I do like the heated handles and the upper chute control feature and have never had to use the electric start feature. The cable and belts are all accessable so they can be replaced with a little bit of skill, but I am disapppointed in this machine...for all the money I paid for it. 

My dealer sold both Toro and Ariens and he and his mechanics both reccomended the Ariens as the better machine.

Unless you need the machine on a hill I think chains are overkill. Also there are just some really wet storms where the machine just won't cut it. I have only experienced this situation maybe 3 or 4 times in 20 years of snowblowing. Probably the MTD would serve you just as well for a whole lot less money and most of these new machines come with electric start and heated grips. Unless you have a very small area to clear I woulldn't buy anything under an 8 HP machine


----------



## Gooserider (Jun 27, 2009)

JoeyJ said:
			
		

> The older Toro's were nice machines. I bought an 8 HP 24" cut Powershift model in 1987 and the thing never let me down. I did pay close to $1100 but the thing was still running 17 years later. I was able to replace worn cables and belts myself. Tinker with the carburator and I even took apart the gear box when it developed a leak; resealed it and it was fine.  I sold it for $350... 3 years ago and bought an Ariens Pro 9 HP with 30" cut.


I had a VERY old Toro 7/24 with the pull out disconnects to the drive wheels.  The engine on it was getting "tired" when I sold it, but the machine was otherwise pretty good, however I found that I did NOT like the control setup
I felt having the gear shift in the middle of the control panel where I had to take my hands off the bars to back up was a poor design...



> The Pro model has larger tires, clutch and a cast iron gearbox, while the new ones have an aluminum gear box. I paid $1475 for this thing and have had many small problems with it, i.e., drive belt slipping off from winter to summer (this happened twice)...requiring the machine to be up ended and the drive belt access plate removed. I finally had to drill a new hole in the drive tension belt pulley rod to keep the belt on the machine. I say minor problems because I'm a bit handy, but these problems always occured when there was 20" of snow in the yard.



My $500 30 year old Arien's 10/32 that I replaced the Toro with has IMHO a better control setup, though I liked the old machines with the live clutch much better than the newer (gov't mandated) deadman clutch...  I will admit that I normally keep the auger interlock lever tied down just so I don't have to worry about the engine crapping out because I need to work the controls...   I haven't had any issues with the belts coming off.



> Another problem with the Ariens is that the auger blades are notched instead of smooth like on the Toro. Being notched they are very prone to catching the edge of low walkways or other obstacles and breaking the shear-pins. This has happened twice in 3 years. I always keep a bunch of shear pins on hand. My Toro never broke a shear-pin in 17 years.



I agree, the Arien's loves to eat shear pins, even though my augers are smooth not notched.  I think the difference is that Toro has those solid center drum style augers while the Ariens is open centered - this lets the Ariens take a bigger bite in deep snow, but it also allows more crud to get in where it can jam stuff up...  (I seem to be good at finding branches, and splits that escaped from my wood pile...)  OTOH, a lot of people seem to like the notched augers - allegedly they are a big help in chewing through crusty snow or the frozen lumps one sometimes gets in the EOD snow.  OTOH my OPE guy tells me that while Toro's almost never blow shear pins, if they do it's a major pain to change them because of the limited access through those drums - at least the Ariens pins are easy enough to change.

The downside of the Toro drum augers was that if you tried to go faster than the machine could nibble at the snow, it would climb up on top of the snow in a hurry (another downside of that badly positioned gearshift) - I had more than a few times that I had to drag the machine back after it ended up with the augers pointing straight up, and the handle bars ends resting on the drive...  The Ariens will climb, but not anywhere near as much, and it's easier to stop...  However it has more of a tendency just to power through, or just bog out and stall depending on just how excessive the load is...



> I do like the heated handles and the upper chute control feature and have never had to use the electric start feature. The cable and belts are all accessable so they can be replaced with a little bit of skill, but I am disapppointed in this machine...for all the money I paid for it.



No heated handles, and all manual chute stuff, no head light either, even though my machine is supposedly a "pro" model - I guess they thought the pro's were built tougher 30 years ago and didn't need those wimpy accessories...  %-P  I do have electric start on the engine, but I've only ever used it when diagnosing "no start" problems (it works better when you turn the ignition key and the gas on  :red: )



> My dealer sold both Toro and Ariens and he and his mechanics both reccomended the Ariens as the better machine.
> Unless you need the machine on a hill I think chains are overkill. Also there are just some really wet storms where the machine just won't cut it. I have only experienced this situation maybe 3 or 4 times in 20 years of snowblowing. Probably the MTD would serve you just as well for a whole lot less money and most of these new machines come with electric start and heated grips. Unless you have a very small area to clear I woulldn't buy anything under an 8 HP machine



My neighbor has an MTD machine, it has a few nice features (a big glove friendly sized starter rope handle) but he has had chronic problems with it - ditto his MTD lawn tractor...  We have a sort of mutual support agreement in regards to doing each others drives in case of machine problems, vacations, etc...  I find that I do his drive much more often than he does mine...

I agree that chains are probably not needed for most situations, but I would insist on the "Sno-Hog" type agressive tire treads - my Ariens had turf type tires on it when I purchased it and they were terrible.  I put a pair of Sno-hogs on it, and the machine was MUCH better.  My drive is flat, but if I end up doing my neighbor's he has a very steep up and down section in his drive, and the Sno-Hogs handle it without a huge problem, though they do spin a little bit.

For wet snow, see my earlier post in this thread where I talked about the "Clarence Kit" - it helps a lot in the dry stuff, but it REALLY makes the difference between whether it works or not when the snow gets wet and sloppy...  If slush is solid enough that the auger can get the stuff into the second stage, the Clarence kit machine will blow it nearly as good as dry...  With the kit I have successfully blown snow that was so wet it was like THIN cement...  Pre-kit I would have been lucky not to clog the machine every 5 feet or so...

Gooserider


----------

